

Turn any phone into a smart phone - Parseco
http://www.parseco.com

======
Parseco
Hi everyone! We've been working really hard to enable all interested
developers around the globe to use our Rest-ful APIs, to bring more value to
their current product by implementing SMS/USSD/HLR and other technologies.
Basically using our APIs u can turn an old cell phone into a smart phone (your
end user can use the feature phone to access e-mail, get weather reports,
check if he left the stow on at home....you name it.) If you are interested in
beta testing please drop us you e-mail at www.parseco.com.

Thx!

Rene.

------
patrickvoth11
So basically you are suggesting that we can extend our product (you call it
apps) to the Mobile area? aren't we doing that already with mobile apps??

~~~
Parseco
For mobile apps you need a smart phone right? But when you use our REST APIs
you (your end user) doesn't need a smart phone in order to use your app. Let's
say that you have already developed a E-mail client app for a smart phone, and
want to modify it so that every phone user can access their e-mails. You can
use our APIs and deliver the email via SMS or USSD to the end user. The Smart
phone market is huge, that's true. But think of all the people in the world
that have "ordinary" cell phones, and they want to spend e.g. 3 $ a month to
get their emails.....or to update their Facebook status via an "old/featured"
cell phone? What about does guys? That's where www.parseco.com steps in.

~~~
patrickvoth11
alright...signing up!

